# [SOLVED] Need help quick-workgroup is not accessible



## Dryll

hey i trying to access a pc on my network using a xp laptop through wifi
but i can't even access the workgroup
i get this error msg.:

Workgroup is not accessible. you might not have permission to usse this network resource. contact the adminstrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.
the list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available.

i dont get it cuz i used to be able to access the pc in my workgroup fine.
every pc in my network is in the same workgroup.
i have no passwords protection.
please help


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Need help quick-workgroup is not accessible*

this work thru the same wifi before?

is wifi isolation on in the router?
do you get a valid ip address like the rest in the workgroup
any different results connecting wired?


----------



## Dryll

*Re: Need help quick-workgroup is not accessible*

Yes same wifi.
is wifi isolation same as AP Isolation? if so no its disabled.
all pc's in this workgroup have a static ip.
if i connect it thru wire i can access workgroup but there are no pc in it.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Need help quick-workgroup is not accessible*

check your firewall settings
check your ip settings
check that netbios over tcp/ip is enabled [wins tab in tcp/ip properties]


----------



## Dryll

*Re: Need help quick-workgroup is not accessible*

my ip settings are correct and i enabled netbios over tcp/ip
what specific firewall settings should i check?

ive made an exclusion on the pc i want to access with my laptop
restarted, but still no access.
on my laptop the firewall icon in control panel is missing :S

also when i ping the pc i want to access, i get 4 sent; 4 received;and 0 lost packets


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Need help quick-workgroup is not accessible*

Hi Dryll,

Any Security Software installed - Norton, AVG, McAfee or similar?

Verify that all your Network Services are Started from Control Panel=> Performance and Maintenance=> Admin Tools=> Services: 
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Workstation


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Need help quick-workgroup is not accessible*

Dryll don't mess with any other pc. That only muddies the waters.

Right now all of our testing is via wired connection. We can come back to wireless once its working.

you were not able to ping successfully.

Please post a copy of ipconfig /all for review from your machine as well as from one of a working pc.


----------



## Dryll

*Re: Need help quick-workgroup is not accessible*

hey 2xg i have no security software installed plus all the network services are started.

wand3r3r. i was able to ping my working pc successfully, but when i tried to ping the laptop i got request timed out.

this is the ipconfig /all from the laptop 


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Glenn>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : glenn
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-39-55-BB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.13
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 200.1.157.58
200.2.162.14

C:\Documents and Settings\Glenn>



And this is from a working pc



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DRYLL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D3-8E-22-80
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 200.1.157.58
200.2.162.14

C:\Documents and Settings\Admin>


both are xp machines


----------



## Dryll

*Re: Need help quick-workgroup is not accessible*

hey solved the problem when using wired connections. the adapter was added to a network bridge for some reason. now i can access other pc's thru wired connection. but now using wifi i get the same errors


----------

